# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Orion [Silver Spark, Mitridat, Θάσος II, Kαβάλα]

## CORFU

2 φωτο για τουs φιλουs μαs εκει την Βορειο Ελλαδα.Το θασοs 2 στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs μεταφερονταs αδρανη υλικα.

----------


## CORFU

και η δευτερη φωτο εδω

----------


## despo

Βρίσκεται δηλαδή το καράβι ακόμα στην Ελλάδα ?.

----------


## CORFU

Kανονικοτατα. Ακομα και σημερα ηταν στην Κερκυρα.Το νησι μαs εχει καποια προβληματα με το θεμα τον λατομειων και 4 παντοφλεs που εχουν πιασει 35τια<<θα ανεβασω φωτο μολιs εχω λιγο χρονο>> πανε και ερχονται απο την Κερκυρα στην Ηγουμενιτσα και την Πλαταρια<<περιοχη λιγο εξω απο την Ηγουμενιτσα>> ασταματητα!!!

----------


## CORFU

Αναχωρηση απο Κερκυρα
thassos.jpg

----------


## TOM

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΑ ΘΑΣΣΟΣ ΙΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΑΞΕΙ ΟΝΟΜΑ.ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΟ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ.

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το MITRIDATexTHASSOS II στο λιμάνι της Αιδηψού.Συνελήφθη για μεταφορά λαθραίων τσιγάρων.8 κοντέινερ!Από τα μεγαλύτερα φορτία που έχουν πιαστεί.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71746

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71747

----------


## despo

Οποιος βρεθεί κατα Αιδηψό μεριά, ας βγάλει καμμιά φωτογραφία το 'Θάσος 2' ισως το ομορφότερο ανοιχτό φερρυ-μπωτ που κατασχέθηκε με τα λαθραία τσιγάρα (σαν Mitridat τωρα).

----------


## CORFU

θυμαστε να ειχε πλωρια αγκυρα??

----------


## Tasos@@@

Καλα το λιμεναρχειο Αιδηψου νομιζω δεν εχει καλα καλα σκαφος...απορω πως το πιασανε...."καρφωτη" θα ηταν μαλλον....Μπραβο τους οπως και να'χει!

----------


## Thanasis89

Είθισται να ζητάνε σκάφη !  :Very Happy:  
Από προσωπική εμπειρία ! Πάντως ο Δημήτρης πάντα στο καθήκον !  :Wink:

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Είθισται να ζητάνε σκάφη !  
> Από προσωπική εμπειρία ! Πάντως ο Δημήτρης πάντα στο καθήκον !


 Το έπιασαν στο δίαυλο των Ωρεών.Μάλλον σκάφος του Βόλου.Καπετάνιος και 1ος κρατούνται,το άλλο πλήρωμα ελεύθερο.4.000.000 πακέτα!!!!

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το MYTRIDAT το άδειασαν,βλέπετε τα κοντέινερ έξω στο λιμάνι.Πάνε ή για καταστροφή ή για την αγορά, αν κριθούν κατάλληλα.Το πλοίο κατασχέθηκε.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72666

----------


## tsakonis

MVC-020F.JPG



ΘΑΣΟΣ Ι και ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ πλοία που αποσύρθηκαν λόγω ηλικίας από τις γραμμές της Θάσου

----------


## csa73

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ: ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΘΡΙΔΑΤΗΣ  ΠΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΛΙΑΚΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΩΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΙΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΡΩΣΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 3 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΗΣΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ ex ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΟΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ 3 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ...(ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ)

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΣΕ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΡΩΤΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ ΩΣ ΕΞΗΣ: ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΙΘΡΙΔΑΤΗΣ  ΠΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΛΙΑΚΟ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΩΦΕΙΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΕΝΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΙΑ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΤΩΝ ΡΩΣΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ 3 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΥΠΕΝΘΥΜΗΣΟ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ ex ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΟΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΙΚΗ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ 3 ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ...(ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΤΕ)


Δεν το γνωριζα αυτο το γεγονος με το Μιχαηλ φιλε μου!Συνεβει δηλαδη ακριβως το ιδιο?Σημαντικη η πληροφορια που δινεις.

----------


## xara

> και η δευτερη φωτο εδω


 Σ' αυτό το ποστ και στο ποστ  #*1*  , εγώ γιατί βλέπω καράβι της ΝΕΛ;
 :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

Σε πολλά θέματα υπάρχει το πρόβλημα αυτό που οφείλεται σε κάποια δυσλειτουργία του forum στο παρελθόν.
Στην πρώτη σελίδα συνήθως αυτών των θεμάτων έχει γίνει μπλέξιμο με τα συννημένα και εμφανίζει μία φώτο του Cοrse μετασκευασμένο απο τους ''ναυπηγούς'' του φόρουμ μας απο το θέμα ''Εκτελούνται πάσης φύσεως μετασκευές'' στα πρώτα ποστ
Δυστυχώς χάθηκαν έτσι κάποιες φωτογραφίες.
Γίνεται προσπάθεια παρόλα αυτά να επανέλθουν

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σαν Θάσος ΙΙ ακόμη.....αλλά στην Κέρκυρα στις 26/12/2007 όταν μετέφερε αμμοχάλικο.
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, xara, Tasos@@@, csa73, tsakonis, JIMMARG75, Thanasis89, CORFU και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΘΑΣΟΣ II 03 ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ 26-12-2007.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να΄σαι καλά Παντελή ιστορική φωτογραφία για εμάς τους παντοφλάδες πλεόν!! :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

και άλλη μία σαν Θάσος ΙΙ στις 13/08/2008 στην Κέρκυρα για τον παντοφλά φίλο Tasos@@@ :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ 04 13-08-2008.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Υ Π Ε Ρ Ο Χ Η ! ! ! !  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλα Παντελη μου δεσμευομαι να ανταποδωσω συντομα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

στα αριστερα τηs φωτο σε περιμενω για ουζακι :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το θέλω και γωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TEΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ; ΔΙΟΤΙ Η "ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ" ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΣΤΡΑΦΗΚΕ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΑΣΣΟΣ ΙΙ;

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν ξέρω αν τα είχα γράψει και ......χαθήκαν, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν στο θέμα του και τα ξανα γράφω.
Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη με Ν.Π 3531 και το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν Καβάλα, μέχρι το 1976. Στη συνέχεια έγινε Θάσος ΙΙ και με αυτό το όνομα εξυπηρέτησε τη Θάσο σαν ΕΓ-ΟΓ και στην πορεία την Κέρκυρα μεταφέροντας αδρανή υλικά.
Απ' ότι μου είχε πει φίλος καπετάνιος στα τέλη Μαρτίου του 2009 μετ' ονομάστηκε σε MITRIDAT και στις 06-01-2010 πιανετε με λαθραία τσιγάρα, όπως μας έχουν πει στα προηγούμενα ποστ. Στις αρχές του 2011 εμφανίστηκε στη Βάρνα με το όνομα SILVER SPARK και στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου του 2012 φαίνετε στο AIS σαν ORION με σημαία Togo στο λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου και τώρα στο Marine Traffic γράφει προορισμός Las Palmas και τελευταία γνωστή θέση κάτω απο τη Μάλτα.
Λέτε να ξεκινά μια νέα ζωή......στα γεράματα και μετά απ' αυτά που πέρασε τα τελευταία χρόνια;;;;; Όπως και να είναι εγώ του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 20/03/2006 όσο φαίνετε, γιατί το κρύβει λίγο η πλωτή γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα της Λευκάδας, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ 02 20-03-2006.jpg

----------


## despo

Απο αυτό το πλοίο εκτος απο τις πολύ ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις που έχω μια και το είχα χρησιμοποιήσει γύρω στο 1986 για τη Θάσο, έχει κατα τη γνώμη μου πανέμορφες γραμμές ειδικά στα παράθυρα που έχει κατω απο τη γέφυρα. Σε τελική ανάλυση το θεωρώ το ομορφότερο όλων των ανοιχτών.

----------


## CORFU

> Δεν ξέρω αν τα είχα γράψει και ......χαθήκαν, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν στο θέμα του και τα ξανα γράφω.
> Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το 1970 στο ναυπηγείο Αναστασιάδη - Τσορτανίδη με Ν.Π 3531 και το αρχικό του όνομα ήταν Καβάλα, μέχρι το 1976. Στη συνέχεια έγινε Θάσος ΙΙ και με αυτό το όνομα εξυπηρέτησε τη Θάσο σαν ΕΓ-ΟΓ και στην πορεία την Κέρκυρα μεταφέροντας αδρανή υλικά.
> Απ' ότι μου είχε πει φίλος καπετάνιος στα τέλη Μαρτίου του 2009 μετ' ονομάστηκε σε MITRIDAT και στις 06-01-2010 πιανετε με λαθραία τσιγάρα, όπως μας έχουν πει στα προηγούμενα ποστ. Στις αρχές του 2011 εμφανίστηκε στη Βάρνα με το όνομα SILVER SPARK και στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου του 2012 φαίνετε στο AIS σαν ORION με σημαία Togo στο λιμάνι της Αμμοχώστου και τώρα στο Marine Traffic γράφει προορισμός Las Palmas και τελευταία γνωστή θέση κάτω απο τη Μάλτα.
> Λέτε να ξεκινά μια νέα ζωή......στα γεράματα και μετά απ' αυτά που πέρασε τα τελευταία χρόνια;;;;; Όπως και να είναι εγώ του εύχομαι καλά ταξίδια και ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί του.
> Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στις 20/03/2006 όσο φαίνετε, γιατί το κρύβει λίγο η πλωτή γέφυρα Αγία Μαύρα της Λευκάδας, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.
> 
> ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ 02 20-03-2006.jpg


πισω απο την Αγια Μαυρα πια παντοφλα ειναι?????

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Παναγίτσα :Fat: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έδωσε σήμα ότι πέρασε τον Ατλαντικό, ήδη έχει ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του. Ας το δούμε στο St. Martin, με το νέο του όνομα. Καλή συνέχεια.
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ORION 01 19-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του πάλαι ποτέ _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ_ σε δεξαμενισμό μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες (10 Ιανουαρίου) στο Fort de France της Μαρτινίκας στην _Καραιβική_.

ShipSpotting.com

© Yvon Perchoc

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σαρανταπέντε χρόνια μετά την κατασκευή του, το _ΚΑΒΑΛΑ - ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ_ συνεχίζει. Σε πρόσφατη φωτό (18 Μαρτίου) ταξιδεύοντας στην _Καραιβική_ με φορτίο κοντέινερς.

ShipSpotting.com



© Piotrowski Remigiusz

----------


## despo

Πανέμορφο το πρωην Θάσος 2, επίσης πανέμορφο το Καβάλα, αλλά οι φωτογραφίες ειναι του πρώτου !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε επιτρέψτε μου να σας διορθώσω. _ΚΑΒΑΛΑ_ και _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ_ είναι το ίδιο πλοίο που βλέπουμε στις φωτό που παρέθεσα ως ORION. Κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΚΑΒΑΛΑ_ το 1970 και μετονομάστηκε σε _ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ_ το 1976.

----------


## despo

Σωστά, απλώς σκέφτηκα και το άλλο Καβάλα - Δήμος - Θεσπρωτία...

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού το θυμηθήκατε ας το δούμε σαν ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ φωτογραφημένο στις 13-08-2008 στην Κέρκυρα και δίπλα του το ΑΣΠΑΣΙΑ. 
Πλέον κανένα δεν είναι στην ωραία Κέρκυρα.

ΘΑΣΟΣ ΙΙ 05 13-08-2008.jpg

----------


## sotiris97

https://youtu.be/t-oK4RBBqv4?t=17   Eνα βίντεο του πλοίου κατά την αναχώρηση του από την Θάσο άγνωστης  σχετικά χρονολογίας οπου φαινεται η μανούβρα του και η επιτάχυνση του.....πραγματικά ο θόρυβος των μηχανών του θυμίζει ....spitfire του β' παγκοσμίου  :Courage:  .Πάντως το πλοίο σύμφωνα με το πωλητήριο που υπάρχει ακόμα στο internet διέθετε 2 μηχανές maybach mercedes 1410 ίππων εκάστη...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η χρονολογία δεν είναι καθόλου άγνωστη αγαπητέ φίλε. Είναι άνοιξη του 2009 αφού στην αρχή του βίντεο βλέπουμε την πρύμη του τότε _ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII_ (ΦΑΙΔΡΑ, AYLAH). Όσο για την παντόφλα που αναχωρεί, σαφέστατα δεν είναι το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος αλλά το τότε _ΘΑΣΟΣ V_ και σημερινό _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_.

----------


## sotiris97

https://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais...&size=thumb300    Και μια φώτο από το AIS πρόσφατη πριν μια εβδομάδα δείχνει το πλοίο βαμμένο μπλε και καλοσυντηρημενο(έτσι δικαιολογειται η απουσία ενός μηνός από τα δρομολόγια)..στο saint Maarten της Καραϊβικής...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωτήρη ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία. Θα μου επιτρέψεις όμως, επειδή στο link που μας παραπέμπεις η φωτό είναι σε πολύ μικρή διάσταση και ανάλυση, να παραθέσω μία ακόμα του ίδιου φωτογράφου, τις ίδιες πάνω κάτω ημέρες.

Πηγή και όνομα φωτογράφου πάνω στην φωτό.

ORION.jpg
_16/06/2017_

----------


## sotiris97

http://www.shipspotting.com/photos/m.../3/1955303.jpg
Και μια φώτο του από συντήρηση του.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν ενάμιση μήνα (αρχές Νοέμβρη) στην Καραιβική. _Καλά κρατιέται_.

----------

